# Bright yellow diarrhea?



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

My 13 month old was up vomiting all Sunday night until early Monday morning...caught the bug from my cousins 3 kids. Anyway, I've been keeping her hydrated as well as possible, but the past 24 hours she's had runny poo (and she's actually gone more in that time than she usually does a in few days), although I would only consider the last 2 or 3 actually diarrhea...and those ones were also BRIGHT yellow.







I know "yellow" is usually considered an okay color in BF'd babies, but I've never seen this bright of yellow poo...and haven't seen yellow, period, for a long time. Is this okay??

But on a cool note...she TOLD me she had to go potty this last time and we made it to the toilet.







That's occasional EC'ing at work, for ya...


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Well, sounds like she is doing alright with it and you are doing a great job. Keep her hydrated with warm water with a bit of sea salt and some honey. That is much better than any drink you can buy on the market.

Also, I would not give her anything to eat except bm is she's still nursing until she stops vomiting. And then I would only try some dry toast to see if she can keep it down.

I just re-read your post and sounds like she is no longer vomiting. So the poo is about the end of the virus.

BTW, 13 mo. is too young to potty train IMO. She does not yet have the ability to control those muscles. She may want to do it to please you but it is pretty much impossible for her and may at times be frustrating.


----------



## myhoneyswife (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
BTW, 13 mo. is too young to potty train IMO. She does not yet have the ability to control those muscles. She may want to do it to please you but it is pretty much impossible for her and may at times be frustrating.

Might want to check out the EC area here (it's down in the Diapering forums). Guess what people do in countries where they don't have access to sposies or amazing stashes of cloth diapers ?


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, we're not potty training...and I'm definately not the only one EC'ing.









Right, she's not vomiting anymore, just the dairrhea. I have been giving her a homemade electrolyte drink (recipe out of Aviva Jill Romm's "Naturally Healthy Babies and Children"), which she seems to be doing well with.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myhoneyswife* 
Guess what people do in countries where they don't have access to sposies or amazing stashes of cloth diapers ?









They train themselves to know approximately when the child will have a bowel movement.

I know, I was born in post war Europe where there were no diapers. We used lots of rags though (to wipe the wooden floor).









Nothing wrong with training yourself. But you can't expect something of a child that the child is incapable of delivering. JMO -


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

But that's why it's EC'ing and not potty training.







:


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)

DS had bright yellow poops a number of times, each time corresponding to a cold. He never did get a vomity cold, but sick just the same. I think that almost always the first thing that happened...funny the things you put out of your mind,....


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1babysmom* 
But that's why it's EC'ing and not potty training.







:

OK, I just checked it out in 'diapering'. Guess I'd have to read a lot more to be convinced. But let's not hijack the thread any longer. I'll give you all the benefit of the doubt.







:

Oh, I just saw that it was YOUR thread. Alright....


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maybeknott* 
DS had bright yellow poops a number of times, each time corresponding to a cold. He never did get a vomity cold, but sick just the same. I think that almost always the first thing that happened...funny the things you put out of your mind,....

Good to hear! Thanks!! And actually, now that I think about it, I think we've experienced similar situations with colds in the past, too...hmm...


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Okay, now I have another question...she's gone like 5 times in the past 12 hours. ??? She normally goes maybe once every couple days. And they're sorta thickening up, but still pretty runny, and still BRIGHT yellow. Oh, and most of the time they're a LOT. Is this still okay?


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

As long as she is taking liquids it is alright for a few days.

Liquids every hour. Even just a few sips. And I would not give any solids until it is cleared out of her. Just lots of bm.


----------



## PerennialMom (May 22, 2004)

I was coming to post this almost exact same subject. My almost 3 year old DS has the SAME thing right now. BRIGHT yellow, runny poop that started with vomitting. My other 2 children are totally fine. That's what's confusing me the most.

Warm water, sea salt, honey. I have all of those and will include with the water he's drinking. We're on day 3 of this, but today has BY FAR been the WORST of the diahrrea.









Sorry to hijack, but my DH keeps pushing food at him and I'm about ready to push him out the window.







: I keep telling him that DS will know when he's ready to eat and that his body needs to focus it's energies on healing, not on digesting. How else can I explain this to him? I explained it to him SEVERAL times and now I'm just down to "Shut up!" Maybe this is more of a vent than anything else.







:


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PerennialMom* 
I was coming to post this almost exact same subject. My almost 3 year old DS has the SAME thing right now. BRIGHT yellow, runny poop that started with vomitting. My other 2 children are totally fine. That's what's confusing me the most.

Warm water, sea salt, honey. I have all of those and will include with the water he's drinking. We're on day 3 of this, but today has BY FAR been the WORST of the diahrrea.









Sorry to hijack, but my DH keeps pushing food at him and I'm about ready to push him out the window.







: I keep telling him that DS will know when he's ready to eat and that his body needs to focus it's energies on healing, not on digesting. How else can I explain this to him? I explained it to him SEVERAL times and now I'm just down to "Shut up!" Maybe this is more of a vent than anything else.







:

Oh man, sorry to hear about your little guy!







Hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

My 16 month old has this, too. Vomiting yesterday with yellow diarrhea and today, no vomiting but lots and lots of horrible, stinky liquid yellow dipes. The smell in our little house is outrageous, and it's too cold to open the windows and air out. I actually headed over here to see what I could find out about it and it looks like it's going around right now. We are just nursing, nursing, nursing, and offering small bites of banana.


----------



## PerennialMom (May 22, 2004)

StrawberryFields, I'm sorry about your little one.









I have to wonder why this is going around so prevalently..... grr.....







Makes me wonder if it's some 'form' of rotavirus.









This morning his runny poop was a little thicker. He has such bad abdominal pain every time he eats something. This morning he woke up in good spirits wanting toast, so I gave him some and within minutes he was laying on the couch in pain again. He's fortunately sleeping now.


----------

